# Little Bee and Grasshopper



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Susan Will (Jun 9, 2021)

Great shots, wonderful detail!


----------



## SpenserEller (Jun 9, 2021)

Very nice. Both pictures are great, but I really like the detail you captured in the grasshopper's eye.


----------



## Space Face (Jun 10, 2021)

Both pretty decent takes.


----------



## Lez325 (Jun 10, 2021)

Loving the Grasshopper 

Les


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 10, 2021)

Susan Will said:


> Great shots, wonderful detail!





SpenserEller said:


> Very nice. Both pictures are great, but I really like the detail you captured in the grasshopper's eye.





Space Face said:


> Both pretty decent takes.





Lez325 said:


> Loving the Grasshopper
> 
> Les


Thanks much to you all!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 10, 2021)

Nice set, Dean. I like #2 best.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 11, 2021)

Thank you, Kirk.


----------

